# Investing discussion group ???



## BigAl RIP

Would any other FF members be interested in forming a *Private Investing Discussion Group* here on FF to discuss investing ideas  . I know there are a few members invested in the Market . We could discuss Stocks and Stratagies . *We would not  , and I won't ,discuss personal wealth or assets .* *Thats none of each others business* . Just a place to discuss possible stocks of interest .It may even get a few members to join in who have never invested in the market but are curious to learn or see how others do it , a place to ask questions and so forth . 
 I'll pay the fee to set it up in a special forum ,  if we get enough people interested.


----------



## Doc

Great idea Al.  I would be interested ....and there would be no fee involved in setting up the forum.  Would it have to be private?  To draw in others it would need to be seen by visitors and members here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Great idea Al. I would be interested ....and there would be no fee involved in setting up the forum. Would it have to be private? To draw in others it would need to be seen by visitors and members here.


 
 I don't see a reason why it would have to be private . I just said that because I knew you already had the Business101 section which covers a boarder area .

  I watched a program , a few years ago , where a group of little old ladies did this and they were having a great time . Most had never been involved in investing or stocks and had learned a great deal . Some were invested and some were not . Bouncing information off others seems like a good idea , to me .


----------



## jimbo

You can count me in.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Great !  Thats 3 ! Thanks Jimbo

Come on people ! It gives us something other than ,politics,religion,or guns to talk about !!!!

 I am always looking for a good stock to consider .Different points of views are valuable assets when investing . There is no such thing as too much information or input .  

  When your getting less than 2% at the banks its more important than ever to have some options .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I already have a great new upcoming industry to discuss in the new forum if we can get enough interested to make it worthwhile  . 
 I honestly believe it will blast off in the next 2 years . 
I been doing some research on it and there is not a lot of competition in this new field yet . .


----------



## Galvatron

Great idea Al.....with the worlds economy on the verge of picking up again it would be a great edition to FF.

Real Estate will become a big topic in the coming years for sure.

I'm in m8.


----------



## muleman RIP

Advice from the nuts on here? hell yes! can't be any worse than the clowns at the banks and investment houses. I would like to see it done.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Galvatron said:


> Great idea Al.....with the worlds economy on the verge of picking up again it would be a great edition to FF.
> 
> *Real Estate will become a big topic in the coming years for sure.*
> 
> I'm in m8.


 
Thats 4! 

  Real estate is also a big topic now ! I believe it will factor into everything else as to when the economy will start improving .


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Advice from the nuts on here? hell yes! can't be any worse than the clowns at the banks and investment houses. I would like to see it done.


 
 "5"!!. 

  Yes its amazing how many brokers are calling wanting to help people invest there savings now that investment companys are having a hard time . If they are so good at what they do ,why do they want my money and why ar'nt they laying on some beach in the Bahamas counting theres????


----------



## Doc

Thinking more on it I could make it a public joinable group, meaning folks won't see it unless they opt in and join the group.  Easy to do with new forums,  I tried to do that with the existing discussion / debate forum and the results were not as good.  I'll get back to working on the DnD forum once the dust settles from this server move.  Still dealing with a couple behind the scenes issues going on.


----------



## Galvatron

Al you should think hard on the format with possible sub sections

Banking

Finance

Real Estate

Industry

Minimum Risk

High Risk 

ect ect you know the score......now you got me thinking and i wont sleep tonight

Give it some thought Al.....i know you will make the right choices.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Thinking more on it I could make it a public joinable group, meaning folks won't see it unless they opt in and join the group. Easy to do with new forums, I tried to do that with the existing discussion / debate forum and the results were not as good. I'll get back to working on the DnD forum once the dust settles from this server move. Still dealing with a couple behind the scenes issues going on.


 
 Great ! Thanks Doc ! I think we should ,as a group , add comments on what or how we would like to shape this forum.
 For example :

 1.I am a investor and would like to see discussions on upcoming stocks ,both new and old .
2. A place members could come to and get help ,in plain language, to questions they might have about stock terminolgy without feeling uncomfortable asking .
3. Stocks to keep a eye on .


 That sort of thing


----------



## BigAl RIP

Galvatron said:


> Al you should think hard on the format with possible sub sections
> 
> Banking
> 
> Finance
> 
> Real Estate
> 
> Industry
> 
> Minimum Risk
> 
> High Risk
> 
> ect ect you know the score......now you got me thinking and i wont sleep tonight
> 
> *Give it some thought Al.....i know you will make the right choices*.


 
 Not just me, all of  *US*!!!! You must have been reading my mind . This will be a group effort !


----------



## Galvatron

Al what about a virtual Trading area for fun.....trade virtual stocks and shares .....im sure this would be fun and educating.....crap im on brain overload.


Edit....the $$$ you have to trade with could be done according to post count.....Doc will love this idea for sure.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Galvatron said:


> Al what about a virtual Trading area for fun.....trade virtual stocks and shares .....im sure this would be fun and educating.....crap im on brain overload.
> 
> 
> Edit....*the $$$ you have to trade with could be done according to post count.....Doc will love this idea for sure.*


 
 Yes sounds like fun . 
 And that means BobS,Sushi and PG will be the big money players ......


----------



## jimbo

Sounds like there is good interest.  Myself, I do mostly short term trading now.  Got out of real estate a few years back.  However, I have been an appraiser and consultant for over 20 years.

I find that you can only watch a very few stocks at a time and do it well.  Try to do to many, and you lose the feel of a stock.


----------



## Galvatron

BigAl said:


> Yes sounds like fun .
> And that means BobS,Sushi and PG will be the big money players ......



I'm sure that would not last long .....could set it up fresh with a post count separate for that area.....each post carries $1....or whatever would be best for fun.


I'm excited


----------



## BigAl RIP

jimbo said:


> Sounds like there is good interest. Myself, I do mostly short term trading now. Got out of real estate a few years back. However, *I have been an appraiser and consultant for over 20 years*.


 Your knowledge would be a valuable asset to this group .

 Short term trading makes me too nervous and since I travel alot I am not always in a position to stay on top of things . I am a "low Risk" investor for the most part .
  Do you do your own trading Online or work through a broker ? I have never done the on  line trading thing .


----------



## jimbo

I'm a Vanguard guy myself.  Trade online.  What makes me nervous is listening to brokers, and paying more than a few bucks per trade.  They get paid only when you trade.  I get paid only when I am right.


----------



## BigAl RIP

jimbo said:


> I'm a Vanguard guy myself. Trade online. What makes me nervous is listening to brokers, and paying more than a few bucks per trade. They get paid only when you trade. I get paid only when I am right.


 

You make a strong case . I have had the same broker for 20 plus years . I honestly can not say his picks have been long term good ones for me . I do like the fact that I can call him and get a pretty good review on any company. 
  Over the years he has continuely pushed me to sell one stock that has been in my portfolio from day one . I like this stock .... It is not a big mover and pays a modest dividend .Over the years it has been a good one for me . It is a bank stock .
 Many years ago after my father started to make a pretty good living in Contracting  ,and  he along with 5 other guys started this bank . Dad went on to become the CEO  over time . Dad retired and the bank has since  sold many times over the years to become what it is today .It is now listed as WABC on the NYSE .My broker had no part of my investment so he did not make money on this one . Now he wants me to dump it and buy stocks through him .

 It has actually made me take a step back and look at this guy in a new Light . I am starting to believe that its only the commission he is interested in .
 I will be seriously interested in your input to day trading and buying online, but keeping my stocks long term  . I think I am about ready to make some changes .


----------



## Melensdad

jimbo said:


> I'm a Vanguard guy myself.  Trade online.  What makes me nervous is listening to brokers, and paying more than a few bucks per trade.  They get paid only when you trade.  I get paid only when I am right.



I'm also a Vanguard guy and I also trade online.


----------



## waybomb

I'm in.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:


> I'm also a Vanguard guy and I also trade online.


 
 You in Bob??? I think we could really  use your expertise in here .


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> I'm in.


 Thanks ! I was hoping you would jump in .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,Looks like we may have a few members that want to do this .Thats Great !!! 

 I'll get together with Doc, when he has time ,  and see how we go about setting this up . 

  Sounds like some of you are talking about wanting sub sections too ????  

 I can see some real good information coming out of this .

The important thing to remember is this is to be a "*discussion group"only*  on Stocks and Investing Stratagies  and is not intended or presumed to be a road map for getting rich in the stock market .

   Invest at your own risk ......


----------



## muleman RIP

Now you sound like a BROKER!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Now you sound like a BROKER!!


 
I just do not want anyone to become "broker" than they already are . 

But that does bring up a good question , Why are they called "Brokers" and not "Richers"??


----------



## California

BigAl said:


> ...
> For example :
> 
> 1.I am a investor and would like to see discussions on upcoming stocks ,both new and old .
> 2. A place members could come to and get help ,in plain language, to questions they might have about stock terminology without feeling uncomfortable asking .
> 3. Stocks to keep a eye on .
> 
> That sort of thing


Al, count me in. 

Perhaps more as a lurker than an active trader. 

1) and 3) would be valuable to learn more about. As for 2) I should know where to look up answers, at least.

My own interest is in the macro picture, how the world economy and market trends can affect different portions of the market. I'm not convinced that betting on 'street wisdom' about individual stocks is ever going to work, as a long term average, unless the investor has some direct experience like you do with that bank.

As for your broker trying to sell you what makes him the best commission - vs Vanguard's offering little more than transaction services - my bet is that the Vanguard approach will make more money for the average investor over time.


Added, one last comment: I like Galvy's specialty areas but I wouldn't start out with anything more than a single pot. A lot of inspiration comes from drawing together ideas from unrelated disciplines.


----------



## Bobcat

BigAl said:


> Would any other FF members be interested in forming a *Private Investing Discussion Group* here on FF to discuss investing ideas  .
> <snip>



I got nothing to discuss. All my clams are in HON for the long haul, except for a few clams going into land by years end.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Count me in.


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> I just do not want anyone to become "broker" than they already are .
> 
> But that does bring up a good question , Why are they called "Brokers" and not "Richers"??




Al, you can't make me broker than I already am..  Count me in, as a lurker if such a title.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> I got nothing to discuss. All my clams are in HON for the long haul, except for a few clams going into land by years end.


 
Ok Bob .... You got nothing to discuss? Then why are all your Clams in Honeywell for the long term ? I just ran a chart and they look OK . They are down from their highs , but most stocks are . What made you decide this was a great long term investment ??? Come on ....inquiring minds want to know .

  They coming out with the next "Pet Rock" or something ?


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> Ok Bob .... You got nothing to discuss? Then why are all your Clams in Honeywell for the long term ? I just ran a chart and they look OK . They are down from their highs , but most stocks are . What made you decide this was a great long term investment ??? Come on ....inquiring minds want to know .
> 
> They coming out with the next "Pet Rock" or something ?




BobP has all of his money in Honeywell


----------



## BigAl RIP

California said:


> Al, count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) and 3) would be valuable to learn more about. As for 2) I should know where to look up answers, at least.
> 
> My own interest is in the macro picture, how the world economy and market trends can affect different portions of the market. I'm not convinced that betting on 'street wisdom' about individual stocks is ever going to work, as a long term average, unless the investor has some direct experience like you do with that bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added, one last comment: I like Galvy's specialty areas but I wouldn't start out with anything more than a single pot. A lot of inspiration comes from drawing together ideas from unrelated disciplines.


 
Great !
 I look forward to your input . I have a few favorites and a few that I feel may be worth a look and some discussion on .

 Lets mix this up a little to . As I said I am not a day trader ,but I am willing to do a little virtual trading . What I will do is tell you the night before that you have so many dollars to work with for the next  day to start with . You decide and invest it all  at the opening bell , post your virtual portfolio stock picks in the morning and sell at any time during the day again posting the results  and what time you sold  . If you lose it all ....well you lose and are out of the game ,but if you gain in value  you keep playing on the designated days using the original amount invested and your new gains too . First one to double the value of their stock portfolio wins . You must sell each day by the closing bell or take the final bid price for the day .. No exceptions . 

 So give me a couple days to put this together and lets get trading and  discussing stocks !


----------



## Bobcat

BigAl said:


> Ok Bob .... You got nothing to discuss? Then why are all your Clams in Honeywell for the long term ?
> <snip>



I work for HON, formerly AlliedSignal (ALD). It was a great company before we bought Honeywell. Hopefully we'll eventually weed out the dead weight inherited with the acquisition of HON and start performing again. My entire 401(k) is in HON as a statement of my confidence in and loyalty to the company.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Don't close the door before I get in.

I don't know what I can contribute these days as I'm now basically a buy and hold kind of guy, although I did get a little bit lucky just before the last crash but that had nothing to do with market savvy.  Believe me.  

I found that short term trading can get real tough on the nerves.  Snooze for a couple of days and you can wake up a poorer man.  Been there and done that.  I still have a couple of friends who essentially day trade.  There aren't many mistakes in life that I haven't made at one time or another but I try not to repeat them.  

I think the virtual portfolio idea is a good one.  At least it will make it interesting and somewhat relevant.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bobcat said:


> I work for HON, formerly AlliedSignal (ALD). It was a great company before we bought Honeywell. Hopefully we'll eventually weed out the dead weight inherited with the acquisition of HON and start performing again. My entire 401(k) is in HON as a statement of my confidence in and loyalty to the company.



This might be the first thing we discuss in the new forum.


----------



## Bobcat

Negatory. I let myself get sucked into responding to BigA that one time, but eye loin from me messteaks.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> I work for HON, formerly AlliedSignal (ALD). It was a great company before we bought Honeywell. Hopefully we'll eventually weed out the dead weight inherited with the acquisition of HON and start performing again. My entire 401(k) is in HON as a statement of my confidence in and loyalty to the company.


 
 Much like my devotion for the bank stock my father started . I have great confidence in it , though it is not a "strong market performer", it is or has been a steady money maker for me over the long run . I can see it hitting $70 plus in 2 years .JMO

  When do you see your company, Honeywell ,  weeding out the dead weight ? This year ? Next Year? The stock shows a 1 year Target Estimate  projected price of $45 , with a rating of 2.2 on a scale of 1 to 5 . 1 being a strong buy . Its now trading at $39.86. It has not moved above $40.55 in a year ,but it appears to be steady climbing in the last 7 months as has most solid stocks . It's still a long ways from $60 which it was trading at in May 2008. 

Since you work for them , Does Honeywell have anything new coming out that would change these projections in your opinion?


----------



## Doc

Lots of good ideas being tossed around in this thread.
I have created a new forum called:
*Private Investing Discussion Group* Discussion of Stocks and Strategies

And I moved this thread to the new forum for easier reference down the road.
Lets see how this goes and if needed we can add other sub forums like Galv mentioned down the road.  Start the threads in this forum and if we see enough interest and posts we can move the threads and create the new forums as needed.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have a a good chunk in Dentsply international. They have been around for a long time and are the largest dental supply company in the world. they are getting into the Asian markets for teeth replacement as it is the largest untapped market for dental health in the world. They have held up pretty well the past 2 years compared to my other stocks. I always look long term and have not changed any stocks in years.


----------



## bczoom

I'm in.  Not sure if I'll participate in day trading due to time constraints but I'll be here.


----------



## Melensdad

One company that I hold onto, _*no matter what the price*_, is MO.  It is the domestic company that makes Marlboro cigarettes.  I don't watch the stock price from day to day or month to month.  It goes from ranges from $16 to $40 over time.  But the DIVIDEND YIELD is huge on this company and always has been.

Another company to look at, which is a 100% FOREIGN exposure stock, is the foreign equivalent of MO called PM.  At one point both companies were 1 in the same.  Due to liability issues the company split into 2 different entities, one domestic and one foreign.  Both make and sell Marlboro.  I do not own PM but will likely add it to my L_O_N_G term portfolio as a 'buy and hold' as a simple dividend play, _but also as a hedge against the falling US Dollar._


----------

